# First hydraulic installation!



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

My first hydraulic setup (Bolt In) (12s) in the back & (8s) in the front. Subs and amps can now be cleaned up and fabric laid on it.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

sweet , good choice on the BM parts :thumbsup: how does it ride with the accumes?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

It actually rides pretty nice with them, I think I will let some preasure out in the next day or two, kinda stiff when locked up. Just got 215/35/18 put on the 18s yesterday so I feel a little more but overall it ride nice lower then locked up.


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Looks awesome Jimmie/Jeremy....check out those quality Hydroholics heim joints! :tongue:


----------



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

Nice job with the install. I'd give it a another week before you play with the accumulator charge...make sure those cylinders are 100% broken in.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks good, but what's going on with the batteries? They are wired parrallel, and with really small power wire. Are you just charging them that way?


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

yea, I have them charging in that pic. I Ran out of 4 guage crimps so I made the smaller cable for now.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

looks good, I like it uffin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Layin Accord_@Mar 11 2009, 12:46 AM~13245615
> *My first hydraulic setup (Bolt In) (12s) in the back & (8s) in the front. Subs and amps can now be cleaned up and fabric laid on it.
> 
> 
> ...



not a honda fan but looks clean homie


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

looks good. needs 20's...those cylinders will break in within a couple weeks and ride really good. i wouldnt mess with the accumulator pressure, when its locked up its going to be stiff no matter what since there is no travel in the cylinder left...

Derek was tellin me about your rear pump sounding funny. I just juiced my 08 accord and does the same thing...what oil you using?


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drgn4dr_@Mar 11 2009, 06:44 PM~13253255
> *looks good. needs 20's...those cylinders will break in within a couple weeks and ride really good. i wouldnt mess with the accumulator pressure, when its locked up its going to be stiff no matter what since there is no travel in the cylinder left...
> 
> Derek was tellin me about your rear pump sounding funny. I just juiced my 08 accord and does the same thing...what oil you using?
> *


My rear pump sounds funny, too. We've all been hit with it simultaneously it seems like.


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm using ND 30 right now. 

As for the 20s... I have tried them but I dont think I'll be able to lay it down the way it does wih them, if it was a 03 or newer I definitly would have them. The 35 series tires I just put on the 18s make it look alot better, I'll post new pics in the next day or two.

Derek was telling me that he has had the same sound from his pump at times ,when he hits the back up... Same with a friend of mine that has his Cavi juiced.


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Damn you ctrl, you're still logged in on my shiat! :twak: 

I'm using ND 30 right now. 

As for the 20s... I have tried them but I dont think I'll be able to lay it down the way it does wih them, if it was a 03 or newer I definitly would have them. The 35 series tires I just put on the 18s make it look alot better, I'll post new pics in the next day or two.

Derek was telling me that he has had the same sound from his pump at times ,when he hits the back up... Same with a friend of mine that has his Cavi juiced.


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

As for the 20's...LOL


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Looks nice! :thumbsup:

In addition to the cylinder/accum combo, the 35 series sidewall is also contributing to your stiff ride. If you had smaller wheels with more rubber to the road, you'd be amazed how much softer it would ride.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

let me find out you imports are tryin to take over shit :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

I actually had the wishbones and upper strut plates from another wrecked accord I bought for the engine and various other parts. Usuing the stuff from the wrecked accord, allowed me to keep my stock suspension in tact in case I had any issues. 

The DOM 2" pipe from a place in north phoenix called (Southwest Steel) They have everything you need, can be bought by the foot


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Layin Accord_@Mar 12 2009, 03:14 PM~13262068
> *I actually had the wishbones and upper strut plates from another wrecked accord I bought for the engine and various other parts. Usuing the stuff from the wrecked accord, allowed me to keep my stock suspension in tact in case I had any issues.
> 
> The DOM 2" pipe from a place in north phoenix called (Southwest Steel) They have everything you need, can be bought by the foot
> *




The mini cups are from Black Magic... Ron over there took my measurements and made them work perfect for my wishbone. :thumbsup:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD BRO!


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 12 2009, 08:56 AM~13258581
> *Looks nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> In addition to the cylinder/accum combo, the 35 series sidewall is also contributing to your stiff ride.  If you had smaller wheels with more rubber to the road, you'd be amazed how much softer it would ride.
> *


True but... I like tuckin these 18s and the look of the 35s are bad ass. 










Going for a 12" three wheel... Soon!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Layin Accord_@Mar 12 2009, 05:45 PM~13262329
> *True but... I like tuckin these 18s and the look of the 35s are bad ass.
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: It definitely looks nice on the 18s. It suits the car, though a solid white car like that would look tight with some whitewalls too. :biggrin: We can't get away with the 35s in NJ. Crackin up rims in these moon craters out here. :angry:


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

No dout. We dont have many pot holes here here in phx, just alot of plates in the road sticking up about an inch or so.


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks to all that either helped or gave good advise for my first install...

Jimmie AkA Ctrl

Derek from Hydroholics... Look out for these guys, they are making a name for themselves with quality products and great customer service.

Black Magic - NV - www.blackmagichydraulics.com

Hydroholics - AZ - www.hydroholics.net

Street Life - AZ - www.streetlifehydraulics.com

Street life will be doing my body work and paint soon. Can't wait for that to happen! I will definitly be posting new pics once the paint is done!


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

You didn't do any welding huh? Looks like all the racks are bolted together. Not a bad idea. 

This accord has 20's, but on air. http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2381054

If you wanna get your racks redone and welded up or some hardline, hit me up.


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

No welding anywhere... The rack and pump mounts are all bolted in. I will be doing some hardline in the future for sure, not sure when though.

I still need to cut out the upper fenders for the a-arm to go through, then I will be tuckin the front too. I hope to get those cut tomorrow, need someone with a plasma cutter though.


where the upper control arm is hitting


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drgn4dr_@Mar 12 2009, 10:14 PM~13266487
> *You didn't do any welding huh? Looks like all the racks are bolted together. Not a bad idea.
> 
> This accord has 20's, but on air. http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2381054
> ...


That Accord is clean and makes me want 20s all over again! :banghead:


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

nice work on your juiced accord...

came out nice.

:thumbsup:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Layin Accord_@Mar 12 2009, 03:45 PM~13262329
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how do u get a bigger 3 wheel in fwd. isent suspension travel really limited. making a bigger 3 very diffacult


----------



## kevinb84 (May 26, 2008)

i would like to know about making a dog leg higher as well. i have an 03 jetta that i have juice on with a single pump 5 dump setup


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Bigger cylinders! Not sure if I will be able to though, we will see.


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

lookin good!


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

You can by going higher in the rear, requires some modifications tho, good luck! Ride looks clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Added a 2" Extension to the front cylinders (Thanks Hydroholics)


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Pretty clean bro!!

Nice dog leg too!!


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

How is the new lock-up now?


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh it locks up!!! It is even or a little higher then the back. Pic will be posted later for comparison before the extensions.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

:thumbsup: Very good


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

how did those extensions help out?


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 21 2009, 02:16 PM~13346994
> *how did those extensions help out?
> *



The way the suspension is setup, with an 8 inch cylinder when it was all the way dumped in the front, there is still about 2 inches of cylinder not in the case. 

You can't just move the cylinder because it needs 1/2 - 1" of cylinder through the upper donut to keep everything in place. This effectively puts that extra 2 inches back in the case-- it still lays out the same, but you get the 2 inches of lift back.


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ctrl_@Mar 21 2009, 03:06 PM~13347283
> *The way the suspension is setup, with an 8 inch cylinder when it was all the way dumped in the front, there is still about 2 inches of cylinder not in the case.
> 
> You can't just move the cylinder because it needs 1/2 - 1" of cylinder through the upper donut to keep everything in place. This effectively puts that extra 2 inches back in the case-- it still lays out the same, but you get the 2 inches of lift back.
> *



What he said!


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

ive had my extensions sittin in my console since derek had them made...need to install them...grrr too many projects right now...


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

I hear ya... I have alot to do and need a break!


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Here are some new pics after upper control arm holes cut and after the 2" extensions from (HYDROHOLICS)... 

Before Extendions









After Extensions









Before uppers cut out









After uppers cut out









Side









Front tuckin a tad









Back tuckin lovely









Subframe









DS upper before cut out









After upper cut out









PS upper cut out









DS Cylinder









PS Cylinder









Engine









Full Setup









PS upper closer


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

lookin good. seein that makes me wanna put my extensions in right now.


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks great. Both the extensions and the upper control arm cutouts made a big difference. That side you're pulling is insane!


----------



## capwagonwithwires (Jun 26, 2006)

that lockup is crazy. not really into imports but if i had one that is what i'd want it to look like. nice work.


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: Looks good bro. Nice Lock up :biggrin:


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Yea, I am very pleased with the lock up! Three wheel in the front is crazy and I have a higher rear 3 wheel now too. The front 3 is nuts though... 

I'll try to post some pics of the front 3 wheel before I go out of town this wekend.


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

That looks SICK homie!!! That's a wicked lock-up you got there g! I gotta modify the front suspension on my mustang so I can get a radical lock-up like yours... Shit is sick tho bro I like it :biggrin:


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

Keep an eye on those balljoints....they may need to be welded in.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Damn! They really help out a lot!! Looks awesome!


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

do you have to reinforce anything on an import like this like the frame or what cause i have a 2000 honda accord and after seeing your work i was like 









> _Originally posted by Layin Accord_@Mar 12 2009, 06:45 PM~13262329
> *True but... I like tuckin these 18s and the look of the 35s are bad ass.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

No reinforcing necessary, unibodies are designed to flex somewhat, but I don't know if I'd be three-wheeling around with a ragtop installed :biggrin:


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

riight uffin:


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Honda's have the perfect suspension setup for hydraulics. 

I definitely would not be 3 wheeling if you have a rag. I 3 wheel all the time and have been looking at my roof line, I have not found any creases or warps. 

Juice you shiat man, you will love it!


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

i see you only have three batteries does it still raise up fast enough ? 
what hydraulic kit install? you should record it hitting the switches and post up a link :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ctrl_@Mar 21 2009, 05:06 PM~13347283
> *The way the suspension is setup, with an 8 inch cylinder when it was all the way dumped in the front, there is still about 2 inches of cylinder not in the case.
> 
> You can't just move the cylinder because it needs 1/2 - 1" of cylinder through the upper donut to keep everything in place. This effectively puts that extra 2 inches back in the case-- it still lays out the same, but you get the 2 inches of lift back.
> *



niiiice


i have a 95 accord wagon i might juice in a few years  im taking notes.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Layin Accord_@Mar 24 2009, 01:47 AM~13370894
> *Here are some new pics after upper control arm holes cut and after the 2" extensions from (HYDROHOLICS)...
> 
> Before Extendions
> ...



fucking sick dude, your cv joints are okay with all of that travel?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mrpuppet_@Mar 26 2009, 02:33 PM~13397349
> *i see you only have three batteries does it still raise up fast enough ?
> what hydraulic kit install? you should record it hitting the switches and post up a link :thumbsup:
> *



x1000000000


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

CV Boots? We don't need no stinkin' CV Boots! J/K, there's no problem...unless you drove around this high


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Mar 26 2009, 05:13 PM~13398721
> *CV Boots?  We don't need no stinkin' CV Boots!  J/K, there's no problem...unless you drove around this high
> 
> 
> ...



it'd be nice to be able too.

even my cadi doesnt lock up that high.


----------



## Lee337 (Jan 28, 2005)

WOW!

What a difference.

When you first made this thread, I thought your ride looked "good."

But now that you cut out the strut tower and have the extensions, it looks "freaking awesome."

Makes me want to juice something with struts.

QUESTION: Could you achieve the same results of using the extensions if you just used 10" cylinders instead of the 8" cylinders? (The answer seems obvious to me but I just want to double check.)


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lee337_@Mar 26 2009, 06:33 PM~13400428
> *WOW!
> 
> What a difference.
> ...


Actually Lee...10's would have given it too much lift and bent the spindles. He's now getting the 2 inches he was losing before instead of gaining the 2" he lost and then adding 2"


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

MORE PICTURES OR VIDEOS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mrpuppet_@Mar 26 2009, 09:44 PM~13401179
> *MORE PICTURES OR VIDEOS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2, or


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :buttkick:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Why do you guys always want videos? I don't get it :dunno: Enough with the video requests :twak: 

Car looks rad by the way, especially those perfectly cut while nursing a hang over holes in the strut tower. I am very impressed with this car, and really impressed that it is your first install!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Mar 26 2009, 11:21 PM~13402617
> *Why do you guys always want videos? I don't get it :dunno: Enough with the video requests :twak:
> 
> Car looks rad by the way, especially those perfectly cut while nursing a hang over holes in the strut tower. I am very impressed with this car, and really impressed that it is your first install!
> *



vogtfo


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

I am on the road going thru New Mexico right now. 

When I get back... I plan to take alot more pics especially the 2+ foot front three wheel!


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Mar 26 2009, 09:21 PM~13402617
> *Why do you guys always want videos? I don't get it :dunno: Enough with the video requests :twak:
> 
> Car looks rad by the way, especially those perfectly cut while nursing a hang over holes in the strut tower. I am very impressed with this car, and really impressed that it is your first install!
> *



I also think those cuts are pretty much perfect! Hangover or not... Great job on them. I do need to get my ball joints tacked still, the camber kits did not work out for me like I hoped. Maybe I can stop by sometime soon for a couple tack welds. What do you think?

Thanks for the props man... makes it even better that I did it and not payed someone else to install the setup.


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lee337_@Mar 26 2009, 06:33 PM~13400428
> *WOW!
> 
> What a difference.
> ...



Thanks bro! :werd: 

As for the 10s...

Hydroholics.net pretty much somed it up.


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Mar 27 2009, 12:21 AM~13402617
> *Why do you guys always want videos? I don't get it :dunno: Enough with the video requests :twak:
> 
> Car looks rad by the way, especially those perfectly cut while nursing a hang over holes in the strut tower. I am very impressed with this car, and really impressed that it is your first install!
> *


 :twak: :twak: where is the video and the pics?
just messing with ya dont tell me you wouldnt wanna see a video of this badasss accord shiiiiiiit i love it!!!!!!!!!!!
ATTENTION ATTENTION IF ANYBODY WANTS TO SEE A VIDEO OF THIS CAR HITTING A THREE WHEEL DO THIS :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Layin Accord_@Mar 27 2009, 01:13 AM~13404043
> *I am on the road going thru New Mexico right now.
> 
> When I get back... I plan to take alot more pics especially the 2+ foot front three wheel!
> *



LIL + driving = :nono:


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

bump for the homie


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrpuppet_@Mar 27 2009, 05:42 AM~13405173
> *:twak:  :twak:  where is the video and the pics?
> just messing with ya dont tell me you wouldnt wanna see a video of this badasss accord shiiiiiiit i love it!!!!!!!!!!!
> ATTENTION ATTENTION IF ANYBODY WANTS TO SEE A VIDEO OF THIS CAR HITTING A THREE WHEEL DO THIS  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



I have already seen it in action. I did some small work on it.


Jeremy, Just give me a call and I will tack them in for you.


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 27 2009, 07:53 AM~13405922
> *LIL + driving = :nono:
> *



I guess I am a lil :loco:

I'm not driving when I am on the laptop reading threads... I put it on auto pilot! :yes:





Jeremy, I will give you a call when I get back and see whats good with you.
Thanks again!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Mar 26 2009, 09:31 AM~13395567
> *No reinforcing necessary, unibodies are designed to flex somewhat, but I don't know if I'd be three-wheeling around with a ragtop installed  :biggrin:
> *


nice setup on the accord, and 3wheeling with a rag, i do it all day, hopefully the car dont fall apart, but i been 3 wheeling mine alot lately, heres some pics
















old setup








new setup








going to be redoing it with hydroholics parts
here it is locked up, has 8s in front and 12s in rear, with cut outs in front for control arms, and notched sub frame to lay out on 20s, also rear notched to tuck the 20s, fully chromed undercarriage, every nut and bolt chrome.
















































here it is hitting a side


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

That Expensive Habit is clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok guys... I have had my setup in for a month now. I love every minutes of being in my car hittin switches. I have decided to get another daily driver and go all out on this accord. I will be changing the setup in the trunk soon and I decided to do everything in house again. 

This also means that I will be doing the body and paint myself. My plan is to make this like no other Acoord coupe out there.

Once I get another daily driver I will began the break down and mayhem project I have in front of me. Pictures will be posted as I go along and I hope to have the work done by Sept. 1 2009. Alot of you on here have inspired me to just do it and make it shine!!! 

Here is the trunk after putting the new box in and hiding all the amp wires from before. This will not look the same in months to come.

Before...








After...









Thanks for all the awesome words and congrats on my first Hydro install!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Layin Accord_@Mar 11 2009, 01:46 AM~13245615
> *My first hydraulic setup (Bolt In) (12s) in the back & (8s) in the front. Subs and amps can now be cleaned up and fabric laid on it.
> 
> 
> ...


I see those cup worked out, Clean set-up. I like seeing these different styles of cars being done. It opens everyones eyes..Good job :cheesy:


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Layin Accord_@Apr 7 2009, 11:41 PM~13514619
> *Ok guys... I have had my setup in for a month now. I love every minutes of being in my car hittin switches. I have decided to get another daily driver and go all out on this accord. I will be changing the setup in the trunk soon and I decided to do everything in house again.
> 
> This also means that I will be doing the body and paint myself. My plan is to make this like no other Acoord coupe out there.
> ...


Looks great Jeremy as usual. Hit me up when you want some hardline done!


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 8 2009, 01:36 AM~13515054
> *I see those cup worked out, Clean set-up. I like seeing these different styles of cars being done. It opens everyones eyes..Good job :cheesy:
> *


Ye, they worked perfect! Thnak you for those and the bad ass setup I got from you, I love these blocks.

I too like to see different styles and I hope to see more and more in the future!


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Apr 8 2009, 06:58 AM~13515783
> *Looks great Jeremy as usual.  Hit me up when you want some hardline done!
> *


You know it guys!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

good luck to your build, it is always fun, but dam some long nights, i bought my tl stock from the dealer, and started with a bag setup, some tint, and some 18s, and from there on it just progressed, then came paint, interior, chrome, then you start redoing stuff you are not happy with, out came the bags, in went the hydros, new paint, new interior, and now im at it again, redoing it one more time, hopefully the last time, getting rid of the gay ass played out lambo doors, no more of that shit, was cool like 5 years ago when no one had them, but played out now, but once again, new paint, new interior, 22s, and a new setup. good luck, and keep us posted with some pics. 




> _Originally posted by Layin Accord_@Apr 7 2009, 11:41 PM~13514619
> *Ok guys... I have had my setup in for a month now. I love every minutes of being in my car hittin switches. I have decided to get another daily driver and go all out on this accord. I will be changing the setup in the trunk soon and I decided to do everything in house again.
> 
> This also means that I will be doing the body and paint myself. My plan is to make this like no other Acoord coupe out there.
> ...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Layin Accord_@Apr 8 2009, 06:17 PM~13521347
> *Ye, they worked perfect! Thnak you for those and the bad ass setup I got from you, I love these blocks.
> 
> I too like to see different styles and I hope to see more and more in the future!
> *


Thanks for your business, keep us updated on the changes, Any hardlines in the near future????


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

No doubt! Hardlines for sure in the future... After seeing some other setups, how clean it looks with them, I will not be leaving hardlines out. There is s much you can do with them to keep it clean, I can't wait to get it done... Once again!

Thanks eveyone!


----------



## lomation (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Layin Accord_@Mar 11 2009, 12:46 AM~13245615
> *My first hydraulic setup
> 
> 
> ...


How do these stay in do you got any more picks of the tops of the cylinders?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

There is a sleeve over the cylinder. The sleeve rests against the upper doughnut. Weight hold it in.


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@May 22 2009, 01:40 PM~13971562
> *There is a sleeve over the cylinder. The sleeve rests against the upper doughnut. Weight hold it in.
> *



Exactly what tre5peter said! I do have more pics of it, I'll post them later on your thread


----------



## scrapin bumpers (Oct 14, 2008)

wanna do a92 accord wagon can you post some pics of the sleeve that goes in the front and where i can buy it


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

If you haven't bought a setup yet, check out www.Hydroholics.net

We have the parts to make the cylinders bolt in. If you run our cylinders, we have a threaded sleeve so you can adjust the amount of lift and dump you get, so no matter what size tire you are running it will lay out and get all the lift. Here is my old 91 accord wagon...


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

i think that they are nice but at the same time i also think that its dumb and a waste of money thats what they make bags for plus leave the juice to the real cars not the fuckin imports


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by onelifelowrider_@Jun 6 2009, 09:04 PM~14114941
> *i think that they are nice but at the same time i also think that its dumb and a waste of money thats what they make bags for plus leave the juice to the real cars not the fuckin imports
> *


Shut up. Seriously. 

Sickest Wagon Ever!!! Do you know where it's at now jeremy? I heard something about an older gentleman buying it.


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by onelifelowrider_@Jun 6 2009, 08:04 PM~14114941
> *i think that they are nice but at the same time i also think that its dumb and a waste of money thats what they make bags for plus leave the juice to the real cars not the fuckin imports
> *


 fuckin pickle puffer!!! gtfo with that garbage! i have juice on my bodydropped explorer!! "real cars" :roflmao:


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by onelifelowrider_@Jun 6 2009, 09:04 PM~14114941
> *i think that they are nice but at the same time i also think that its dumb and a waste of money thats what they make bags for plus leave the juice to the real cars not the fuckin imports
> *



That's just ignorant! :buttkick:


----------



## scrapin bumpers (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jun 6 2009, 07:01 PM~14113697
> *If you haven't bought a setup yet, check out www.Hydroholics.net
> 
> We have the parts to make the cylinders bolt in. If you run our cylinders, we have a threaded sleeve so you can adjust the amount of lift and dump you get, so no matter what size tire you are running it will lay out and get all the lift. Here is my old 91 accord wagon...
> ...


since you know and work there or own which ever it is i have an extra pump laying around can i juice my wagon with a regular set up mean 1 pump tho dump set up and just run y blocks i only want front back and pancake for now maybe later on i will do a two pump upgrade whats the price on the cylinders needed and the sleeves


----------



## scrapin bumpers (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@May 18 2009, 01:30 AM~13917621
> *No need for these what-so-ever ....... They look beat up but thats what you get for using spray paint on everything you own (Ask Kandy Drippa what color this is - Maybe he can match it for you) haha
> IDK what to ask for them - $150 + Shipping / Make a reasonable cash/trade offer if you need them....
> 
> ...


what you think of this for strut would they work i ask because i wanna do the wagon but its not the same as doing others i have done lincolns and big bodies but not imports so any input is welcome would these work good with the springs i dont really wanna use accums i like the boucy ride on juice and i think if it has some spring you could probably hop it alittle not alot just enough to get people looking u think its works


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Do not use those!!! They are upside down and everyone will tell you it's the wrong way to do it. You can juice it with one pump and use one of our 5 dump manifolds. If you Y (or Tee) off both the front and back of the car, it will sway like crazy when you turn corners. With our 5 dump manifold you can lift and dump any corner you want, just no pancake feature. If you don't want to run accums, just use a coilover spring on the cylinders. Mount the cylinders right side up with the fitting coming out in the trunk and under the hood. You would still use the bolt in Honda cup we have.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by onelifelowrider_@Jun 6 2009, 10:04 PM~14114941
> *i think that they are nice but at the same time i also think that its dumb and a waste of money thats what they make bags for plus leave the juice to the real cars not the fuckin imports
> *


 :uh:


----------



## scrapin bumpers (Oct 14, 2008)

you got any pictures of your wagon the set up and the struts infront and all that i think im not ready to do it on mine so ima wait til next year to do it i am gonna ready up and try to learn what i need to buy and do to the front but if you got pictures of yours it would help. I have the pump and 2 8" cylinders and 12" cylinders so i really dont wanna have to buy new ones since i have these is their a way i can use these i think i can figure out the back but the front since the cylinder has to go up rite i dont see how it would work if i use springs they would have to be real stiff springs so that they dont collapse if i try and hop it so im lost there


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

You are correct... in a way. The front will be mounted rightside up with a spring. The fitting will come through under the hood. You will be running a stiff spring. They make springs designed for this application so you will be fine and the cylinder will not come through the hood. 
My suspension is setup the same way as the Accord in this threar. They are the same style. As far as my pump, it was under the car in the stock muffler location. The dumps and batteries were in the spare tire well. I can't find any pics.


----------



## girldog66 (Sep 28, 2008)

i have a question about the accord. i think it looks sweet, but the pic of the batteries shows that the positive is connected to the positive on the next battery. shouldn't it be pos. to neg. pos. to neg. why is it done this way? or am i seeing it wrong? and if it is what i'm seeing, what is the benefits of doing it this way?


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

There is 2 pictures of the batterys in different configurations. One of them he's charging 2 in parallel. 

Normally its running at 36v series..


----------



## girldog66 (Sep 28, 2008)

oh yeah i see that now. i take it the charger is only a 12 volt charger. a multi volt charger would charge them without changing the wire configuration. right?


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

You are correct.


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Anyone interested in buying my setup? Willing to sell everything if local... Make me an offer!

If I have to ship... Batts are not included. 

PM me if interested!


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

why u sellin?


----------



## Lee337 (Jan 28, 2005)

You getting rid of the juice for good or just getting a different setup?


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Going with a diff setup.


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

So I have changed the rims and completely changed the stereo system. I have also been doing body work and shaving the trunk and soon to shave the doors with help from a friend. here are some pics with the new rims...

Before...









After...



























I still have alot of work to do before the West Coast Nationals show and it is getting closer and closer... I hope I can pull this off but my time and $$$ has been limited.


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks great Jeremy, love the new wheels...


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

Yeah the wheels are sick. Now hurry and get some metal so I can get your spare trunk lid out of my garage. Lol.


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Well I just went to get some food the fam and it seems that my tranny is on its way out! :banghead: 

Time to do a tranny swap... again!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

nice ride seen it on streetsource Forum


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Damn you ctrl... Go get the metal and get it crackin!


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Some pics from the trip to Prescott...


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

Awesome Jeremy! Its not every day you see a honda standing from three like this..some big bodies can't even do this.


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

did you have any problems with the setup grounding cause i see you bolted down your rack thru that sound proofing crap in your trunk.... or did you grind off some of it??? :uh: and how well does the sheet metal really hold up against all that weight in the trunk??? :uh:


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

No problems with grounding at all... The 0 guage I used works just fine and don't expect to have a problem with the ground.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

forgot to ask you at the cruise... what was up with the tranny?


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jun 21 2009, 06:53 PM~14256838
> *forgot to ask you at the cruise... what was up with the tranny?
> *



It wasd sensor on top of the tranny tat made it bypass first and second gear. the same thing happened on my old tranny that I replaced at the begining of the year. I was glad to find it was just that and not the tranny needing to be replaced. 

Congrats on the well deserved trophies! Best of show and Best truck was deserved on your part man. Good to see it and be part of that. I can't wait until west coast nationals


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Jun 21 2009, 08:15 AM~14252604
> *Awesome Jeremy!  Its not every day you see a honda standing from three like this..some big bodies can't even do this.
> *


Thanks for that D. I was surprised that I was able to do it... Thanks for pushing me to try it there.


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

I see your standing three, so ill just highjack your post with a rolling one.. 











lol :biggrin:


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Got a q? for ya.... how long did you cut the pipe sleeve for your struts front and back? :biggrin: I gotta do my buddies cl type s


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

It will be different depending on tire size. On a Honda/ Acura type setup, its easy. Put the cylinder on without a sleeve and measure the distance from the strut tower plate to the collar on the cylinder.


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

take measurement with wheel at max drop? he does not have wheels yet and may go 18, 19 or 20??? so not sure :angry:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Yep. In the front, bolt the plate to the strut tower with the hole in it, bolt the cylinder to the cup and into the wishbone. Jack the suspension all the way till it bottoms out with the wheel off. Take your measurement. That way you know the car will be all the way down whatever wheel size he gets. You will loose some lift depending what size he goes with. In the back, bolt in the upper plate and bolt the cylinder in the bottom, jack the suspension up, ect. You could always just cut new ones when they get the wheels he will run.


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

I left about a half inch of the cylinder sticking up above the upper. Just enough so that the cylinder does not rest below the dounuts.


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ctrl_@Jun 22 2009, 01:08 PM~14263175
> *I see your standing three, so ill just highjack your post with a rolling one..
> 
> 
> ...



How are you going to take a picture I took of you doing a front three and post on me like that. Now I hav to get one of mine taking a corner in a front three. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

I have started the new hydro installation. this setup will be clean with alot of trunck space back. 

Here is my new canvas from before to after...
































































I will have more pics tomorrow with more progress!


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

damn ok so how you pulling that three wheel in the front, and with the extensions how much bigger a rear three wheel can u pull. loving this accord. damn makes my civic on air look like shit... please dont tell me you weighted the trunk... cause i dont want to weight mine. holla at me i gotta know


----------



## lomation (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jun 7 2009, 09:15 PM~14122326
> *Do not use those!!! They are upside down and everyone will tell you it's the wrong way to do it. You can juice it with one pump and use one of our 5 dump manifolds. If you Y (or Tee) off both the front and back of the car, it will sway like crazy when you turn corners. With our 5 dump manifold you can lift and dump any corner you want, just no pancake feature. If you don't want to run accums, just use a coilover spring on the cylinders. Mount the cylinders right side up with the fitting coming out in the trunk and under the hood. You would still use the bolt in Honda cup we have.
> *


Does anyone have any visual aides for the cylinders right side up with the coilover springs.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

No one runs springs anymore, because accumulators ride so well.


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Aug 11 2009, 02:10 AM~14733296
> *damn ok so how you pulling that three wheel in the front, and with the extensions how much bigger a rear three wheel can u pull. loving this accord. damn makes my civic on air look like shit... please dont tell me you weighted the trunk... cause i dont want to weight mine. holla at me i gotta know
> *



I don't have any weight in the trunk, other the the hydro setup w/batteries.
I am only able to get a standing front if it's parked on a slope as of right now. I have a fix for this... I think! I'll let you know if it works out. I can do a rolling front three all day long with a little jerk of the wheel.

Thanks for the comps on the accord. :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

cant wait to see the redesign!


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

got rid of my civic, hoping to get a 4dr civic 96-00 or 94-97 accord 4dr next year for cheap.


----------



## lomation (May 28, 2005)

I don't doubt that accumulators are the way to go, but I will be going with a spring setup and the only one that I have seen are those upside down ones or the reverse flow. I think that I could put something together with a couple of donuts but would still like to see what others have done...


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> > [
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)

1 more month! Are you going to make it to nationals? I wish I could go but my bank account isn't feeling the drive from nor cal! I can't wait until I can get a hydroholics setup on my magnum!


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

Yup, we'll be at West Coast Nationals. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

I will be there also! Can't wait to get out there and have some fun.


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by midnighter_@Aug 28 2009, 04:38 PM~14913906
> *1 more month! Are you going to make it to nationals? I wish I could go but my bank account isn't feeling the drive from nor cal! I can't wait until I can get a hydroholics setup on my magnum!
> *



Good choice with Hydroholics! They will take care of you and your magnum. :thumbsup:


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Layin Accord_@Aug 30 2009, 11:44 PM~14932515
> *I will be there also! Can't wait to get out there and have some fun.
> *


I'll be there as well! Haven't been this excited for a show since the final Reso. That was such a kickass show too


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ctrl_@Jun 22 2009, 01:08 PM~14263175
> *I see your standing three, so ill just highjack your post with a rolling one..
> 
> 
> ...


I see your still pic and raise you three videos of the accord doing the dam thing! :biggrin: 

This is from the cruise on Central in Phoenix, AZ. yesterday... Good Times!!!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuxTxuJ_qBY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bW6mrjJbW6U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzRkq7tBjtw


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

LOL 

:wave:


----------



## Lee337 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Layin Accord_@Oct 12 2009, 02:58 AM~15329671
> *I see your still pic and raise you three videos of the accord doing the dam thing!  :biggrin:
> 
> This is from the cruise on Central in Phoenix, AZ. yesterday... Good Times!!!
> ...


You roll that front end high!

Have you had to replace your CV shafts?


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

The ******* commentary on the first video is halarious!


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lee337_@Oct 12 2009, 05:57 AM~15330091
> *You roll that front end high!
> 
> Have you had to replace your CV shafts?
> *


Negative! Replaced all the bushings in the front and back a few weeks ago. 20 bushings total. Outer CV boots tore but the shafts themself were ok.

I actually took off 1/4 inch of the sleeve in the front and 1/2 inch in the back when I replaced my bushings. So my three wheel in the front and rear are lower then they originally were.


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Oct 12 2009, 07:03 AM~15330312
> *The ******* commentary on the first video is halarious!
> *



Yea, that is a long time family friend that always makes smart ass remarks about my car. He knows he wants it! :biggrin:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

thats great!


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

I just noticed the hater with the thumbs down in the second video. Bastard!


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Layin Accord_@Oct 12 2009, 12:29 PM~15332584
> *I just noticed the hater with the thumbs down in the second video. Bastard!
> *


 :thumbsdown: 




















:thumbsup:


----------



## ryan984 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Layin Accord_@Oct 13 2009, 02:00 AM~15330878
> *Negative! Replaced all the bushings in the front and back a few weeks ago. 20 bushings total. Outer CV boots tore but the shafts themself were ok.
> 
> I actually took off 1/4 inch of the sleeve in the front and 1/2 inch in the back when I replaced my bushings. So my three wheel in the front and rear are lower then they originally were.
> *



i take the cv boots were old to start with?


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes, they had about 75k miles on them and were sitting for a few years.


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Layin Accord_@Mar 11 2009, 12:46 AM~13245615
> *My first hydraulic setup (Bolt In) (12s) in the back & (8s) in the front. Subs and amps can now be cleaned up and fabric laid on it.
> 
> 
> ...



spacers on the heims to stay centered or not needed??? :uh:

cut holes tor rear hoses or not needed??? acura cl type s and back seat is a bitch???


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Dec 20 2009, 10:33 PM~16043150
> *spacers on the heims to stay centered or not needed??? :uh:
> 
> cut holes tor rear hoses or not needed??? acura cl type s and back seat is a bitch???
> *



Yes, I used spacers to keep the heims centered. As for the rear hoses... I just ran them through the small gap that was there already, it was pain to get them through but it prevented me from having to drill holes or make any cuts.


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Well lil members... The Accord is dead and gone!

I totaled it about a month ago now, rompped a curb and hit a light pole doing 45mph. I am sad to leave this update and already miss hitting the switches in it. I will have another soon with a new build project. 










http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd240/b...091129-1712.jpg

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd240/b...091129-1713.jpg

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd240/b...091129-1713.jpg

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd240/b...091129-1717.jpg

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd240/b...091129-1719.jpg

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd240/b...091129-1714.jpg


RIP Juiced Accord 2009


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

throw it in the gutter, and go buy another.  :biggrin:


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ctrl_@Dec 20 2009, 11:31 PM~16043698
> *throw it in the gutter, and go buy another.   :biggrin:
> *



Indeed! :werd:


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

I can't wait to see what you come up with next Jeremy...


----------



## artsar (Jun 10, 2009)

that sucks man. looking at the picture of the rim alone shows how bad it was. that rim is facked. Can't wait to see your next project. Your accord has been an inspiration to switch to hydros.


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by artsar_@Dec 21 2009, 12:34 PM~16047590
> *that sucks man. looking at the picture of the rim alone shows how bad it was. that rim is facked. Can't wait to see your next project. Your accord has been an inspiration to switch to hydros.
> *



Yea, it dont look like much damage with just the fender smashed but there was alot of shiat bent, broke and tweaked where it would never be rigt again. 

That is awesome that my accord inspired you to switch to hydros! I hope the next car I choose to juice, does the same for someone else. Hydraulics will always be in my life.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Layin Accord_@Dec 21 2009, 12:25 AM~16043651
> *Well lil members... The Accord is dead and gone!
> 
> I totaled it about a month ago now, rompped a curb and hit a light pole doing 45mph. I am sad to leave this update and already miss hitting the switches in it. I will have another soon with a new build project.
> ...


 :0 Looks like its time for a name change.


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Layin Accord_@Dec 21 2009, 01:20 PM~16047937
> *Yea, it dont look like much damage with just the fender smashed but there was alot of shiat bent, broke and tweaked where it would never be rigt again.
> 
> That is awesome that my accord inspired you to switch to hydros! I hope the next car I choose to juice, does the same for someone else. Hydraulics will always be in my life.
> *


Inspired me too. Cant wait to see the next one  G/L on the next project and sorry to see your ride totaled


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

By rockfordjason, shot with DSC-P200 at 2009-12-21








By rockfordjason, shot with DSC-P200 at 2009-12-21








By rockfordjason, shot with DSC-P200 at 2009-12-21
what do you guys think?


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

this was like 4 months ago, its my old rack its way better now :roflmao:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

8S FRONT 10S REAR.2 CCE 3 OPTIMAS BLUE TOPS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Str8up this sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!damn bro did you take the hydros out


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 25 2009, 09:05 PM~16090558
> *Str8up this sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!damn bro did you take the hydros out
> *



Yea he did.


----------

